# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng nhau chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hài hòa của những dòng sông xen lẫn núi đồi, ghềnh thác vừa quen thuộc vừa mới lạ ở Quảng Ngãi - Đảo Lý Sơn, tận hưởng khí hậu trong lành, mát mẻ quanh năm của Măng Đen - “Đà Lạt thứ hai trên cao nguyên xanh”. Bên cạnh đó, ngắm Tháp 101 cao thứ hai thế giới ở Đảo Ngọc Đài Loan, ngắm hoa anh đào nở ở xứ sở Nhật Bản và khám phá nét đẹp độc đáo, thanh bình của đất nước Miến Điện.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Quãng Ngãi - Chu Lai - Đảo Lý Sơn.*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 6.848.000 VNĐ. (Áp dụng cho đoàn 6 - 7 khách)Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: hàng ngày.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Vé tàu cao tốc khứ hồi, thuế VAT và bảo hiểm du lịch.

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Lửa Việt.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Buôn Ma Thuột - Buôn Đôn - Kontum - Măng Đen*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 8.092.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: thứ 6 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhPhí giao lưu văn nghệ cồng chiêng và bảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Phí cưỡi voi, thuyền độc và các chi phí cá nhân khác.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Văn Hóa Việt.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Đài Bắc - Tokyo - Núi Phú Sĩ*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: 37.500.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi về bằng xe máy bayKhởi hành: 13/03/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay và phí an ninhXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch, visa Đài Loan và Nhật Bản

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Liên Bang 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Yangon - Bago - Kyaikhto - Golden Rook*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 13.490.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 20/02, 26/03/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và phụ phí nhiên liêuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và visa Myanmar

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sài Gòn Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

Tour du lịch hè 2012 giá rẻ, Hotline: 0909.778.227


1/Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang

2/Tour Du Lịch Đà Lạt

3/Tour Du Lịch Ninh Chữ - Vĩnh Hy

4/Tour Du Lịch Phan Thiết

5/Tour Du Lịch Vũng Tàu

6/Tour Du Lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc

7/Tour Du Lịch Long Hải

8/Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc

9/Tour Du Lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An

10/Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội - Sa Pa

11/Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội - Chùa Hương - Yên Tử - Hạ Long

12/Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội - Hạ Long

13/Tour Du Lịch Quy Nhơn

14/Tour Du Lịch Phú Yên

15/Tour Du Lịch Mỹ Tho

16/Tour Du lịch Châu Đốc - Hà Tiên

17/Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang - Đà Lạt

18/Tour Du Lịch Dã Ngoại Ma Đa Gui

----------

